# Problème de musique sur Itunes



## Shori22 (5 Avril 2008)

Tout d'abord bonsoir ; mon problème est au niveau de ma musique sur mon Ipod qui ne se lit pas comme elle le doit sur Itunes.

Je vous explique mon problème : 
Je n'avais aucuns problèmes avec mon Ipod et Itunes jusqu'à ce que je face une remise à zéro de mon ordinateur (en ayant biensûr sauvegardé toutes mes chansons).
Après avoir remis à zéro j'ai pris toutes mes musiques que j'avais placées dans un dossier spécial pour ne pas les perdre et les ai faites glisser dans ma bibliothèque Itunes.
A ce moment survient le premier problème : je ne peux plus lire mes chansons achetées sur Itunes Store et j'en ai usé mes 10 copies(ce problème ne m'empêche pas de garder la situation telle qu'elle car je pouvais les écouter via mon Ipod).

Environ un mois plus tard (ce soir) j'ajoute un nombre conséquent de musiques dans ma bibliothèque Itunes et fais un tri des pochettes d'albums manquantes et rectifie des fautes d'orthographe se trouvant dans le noms de certaines chansons.
A la suite de cela je ne pouvais plus lire sur Itunes les musiques que j'avais "modifiées" j'ai donc tout supprimé de ma bibliothèque et remis toutes les chansons se trouvant dans mon dossier musique.
Pour ensuite avoir les modifications sur mon Ipod je décide de le synchroniser  avec ma bibliothèque Itunes.
Cependant une fois la synchronisation faite je ne peux plus lire les chansons achetées via Itunes Store ni sur Itunes ni sur mon Ipod ce qui est très embêtant ! 
De plus je ne peux plus lire les chansons de mon Ipod quand il est branché à mon ordinateur (elles sont grisées et je ne peux rien faire avec)

Je voudrais donc savoir que faire pour retrouver une situation "normale" entre Itunes et mon Ipod car sa devient catastrophique et je ne fais qu'empirer les choses.

Pour ce qui est de mon Ipod je ne sais pas si c'est important mais j'ai la deuxième version en modèle 8Go.

J'espère avoir été assez clair dans mes explications de mes problèmes et espère une réponse de votre part.

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2008)

Alors, commençons par tes chansons achetées sur l'iTunes store. Tu peux remettre ton compte à zéro et ainsi désinscrire tes ordinateurs rattachés a ton compte.

Pour cela, connecte-toi avec iTunes sur ton compte iTunes Store. (Dans la partie en haut à droite de la page d'accueil).

Là, tu as accès aux autorisations d'ordinateurs que tu peux remettre à zéro.

Les autres ordinateurs devront être réautorisés et tu n'auras ensuite plus de soucis de lecture de tes musiques achetés.


----------



## Shori22 (7 Avril 2008)

Merci du conseil grâce à toi ça marche.

Reste le problème que je ne peux plus ni lire la musique de mon Ipod via Itunes , ni ajouter des chasons ou autres éléments sur mon Ipod.
De plus j'ai remarqué que quand je selectionne plusieurs chasons  àla fois à l'aide de "Maj + clic gauche" je ne peux pas les déplacer ou que ce soit (les déplacer sur mon Ipod et ce même si il n'y avait pas le problème précédent ; ou les ajouter à des listes de lectures).

Je sais que j'ai l'air d'avoir beaucoup de problèmes avec mon Ipod et j'avoue ne pas être très doué avec cet appareil et c'est donc pourquoi j'espère que vous prendrez le temps de répondre comme fait précédemment.


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2008)

Pour ton problème de lecture, tu as été remettre à zéro les autorisations sur l'iTunes Store?

Car une fois que c'est fait, tu clic sur le morceau acheté et iTunes va te demander ton identifiant et mot de passe qui te permettront d'écouter de nouveau ta musique sur iTunes et ton iPod relier a cet ordinateur.


----------



## Shori22 (8 Avril 2008)

J'ai bien compris sa , mais ce n'est pas seulement les musiques de l'Itunes Store mais toutes mes musiques qui ne sont plus jouables lorsque je branche mon Ipod à l'ordinateur.
Je ne peux donc ajouter aucune musique sur mon Ipod qu'elle soit achetée sur le net , téléchargée ou vienne d'un de mes nouveaux CDs.


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2008)

OK. Mais as-tu resynchroniseé ton iPod?

J'ai bien compris que c'était la musique présente sur ton iPod que tu n'arrivais plus a lire.
La musique présente dans iTunes, est'elle lisible?
Peux-tu faire une restauration du iPod, ça serait le plus simple. Ensuite, tout ce qui est présent dans ton iTunes sera transféré sur ton iPod et pourra donc être lu.


----------



## Shori22 (8 Avril 2008)

Avec l'aide de tes conseils et quelques informations pêchées à droite à gauche sur des forums divers , j'ai résolu mon problème musique illisible via l'ordinateur ainsi que les problèmes avec les morceaux de l'ITMS.

Reste un dernier problème survenu à la suite de la remise à zéro de mon PC il y a environ un mois : je ne peux déplacer mes musiques qu'une à une où que ce soit. Dès que j'en sélectionne deux ou plus je ne peux pas les déplacer. C'est très ennuyeux pour ajouter des albums sur l'Ipod.


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2008)

Alors la; je sèche. C'est vraiment étrange comme comportement ça.


----------



## Shori22 (10 Avril 2008)

Tant pis , je chercherais la réponse à cette question sur d'autres forums.

Merci pour le reste de tes réponses ; grâce à toi j'ai résolu la plupart de mes problèmes.


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2008)

Reviens nous dire si tu as une réponse, ça sera utile pour les autres.

Merci.


----------

